# في البدء .... كيف كانت تمشي الحية ؟؟؟؟



## مقدسي (26 أبريل 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

جاءتني خاطره بخصوص نص واريد ان نركز فيه جيد
بعدما اغوت الحيه حواء ، جاء الجزاء من الرب للحيه كلاتي:

(الكاثوليكة)(التكوين)(Gn-3-14)(فقال الرب الإله للحية: -- لأنك صنعت هذا فأنت ملعونة من بين جميع البهائم وجميع وحوش الحقل. على بطنك تسلكين وترابا تأكلين طوال الأم حياتك.)

طبعا السؤال البديهي هو هل توجد حيه تاكل تراب ؟
ولكن هذا ليس سؤالنا

نعيد مره اخري ولكن بتوضيح اكثر
(الكاثوليكة)(التكوين)(Gn-3-14)(فقال الرب الإله للحية: -- لأنك صنعت هذا فأنت ملعونة من بين جميع البهائم وجميع وحوش الحقل. على بطنك تسلكين وترابا تأكلين طوال الأم حياتك.)
يا لها من مفاجاه
من الان ايتها الحيه ... ستمشي علي بطنك ايتها الملعونه
فكيف كانت الحيه قبل اللعنه تسلك وتسعي؟
هل كان لها ارجل؟ اما انها كانت تطير في الهواء 

يقول القس انطونيوس فكره في تفسيره الاتي
تفسير سفر التكوين ص 62 كنيسه السية العذراء بالفجاله :
هناك احتمال بان الحية كان لها قبل اللعنة ارجل تمشي عليها وترفع فسها عن الارض .


تحياتي لكل محترم يحترم الاخرين ​


----------



## geegoo (27 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: في البدء .... كيف كانت تمشي الحية ؟؟؟؟*

ثعابين أم سحالي ما هو الفرق ؟ : 


هل الثعابين هي بكل بساطة مجرد سحالي فقدت أطرافها مع مرور الزمن فالفرق كما يبدو هو أن السحالي لها أقدام صغيرة (أحيانا تستخدمها وأحيانا أخرى نجدها تزحف) بينما الثعابين ليس لها أقدام وتزحف دائما 
هناك بعض أنواع الثعابين و السحالي لا يمكن التمييز بينها إلا من قبل الخبراء خاصة تمييز السحالي شبه ضامرة القدم وذلك لتشابهما الشديد مع الثعابين وعادة أهم الفوارق التى يتم من خلالها تمييز ذلك النوع من السحالي عن الثعابين هي العين وبروز الأذن حيث ان عين السحالي لها غشاء متحرك وأذنها بارزة وهذه الصفات لا توجد في أغلب الثعابين 

الثعبان تدرجيا فقد قدميه بالكامل ولن بقي محلها إلا إمتدادين شبه ضامرين كما هو موضح في الصورة 


وجد بداخل الثعابين حوض عضمي ولكنه حوض ضامر (والحوض هو عضمة الخصر عند الحيوانات الثديية حيث تركب بها عضمة الساق ) وكلا من الحوض وعضمة الساق ****ة بداخل جسم الثعبان مع أنه لا يملك لا قدم ولا ساق !!! فإذا كان الثعبان خلق مباشرة (دون أن يتطور كما يزعم البعض) فلماذا تكدس بداخله عضام الحوض والساق ويترك في النهاية بلا قدم وساق !!! التفسير المنطقي والمعقول والذي يأيده السجل الأحفوري للثعابين هو أنه تطور من أسلافه كالسحالي التى لها أقدام ثم تدرجيا إستغنى عن الأقدام الأربعة بظهور طريقة مفيدة وعملية في المشي (بالنسبة لحجمه الصغير) وهي الزحف ولكن بقيت بقاي أسلافه بداخله ولم تضمحل بكاملها (صورة توضح بقاي الحوض وعضام الساق) 
كيف ولماذا فقدت الثعابين أقدامها وأطرافها الأربع؟ 

من خلال متابعة مختلف أنواع السحالي يمكن ملاحظة تناقص الأطراف بين نوع وآخر وقصر أطرافها الأربع تدرجيا حسب البيئة التى تعيش فيها خاصة تلك التى في الرمال والصحراء وهنا يأتي دور الإنتخاب الطبيعي ففي الرمال يصعب على السحالي بأقدامها الطويلة التحرك بسرعة وكذلك المشي على الرمال وكذلك الإختفاء و السباحة بداخل الرمل لذلك كانت الأقدام في تلك البيئة هي بمثابة عراقيل والأفضل التخلص منها للبقاء وكان قصر الأطراف ميزة جينية لصالح بقاء النوع وهنا دخل عامل الطفرة العشوائية فالطفرة التى أنتجت أقدام قصيرة كانت هي الافضل والأنجح والأكثر نسلا ثم إنتشارة وتم تدرجيا تنحية الأنواع الأخرة وتدرجيا أصبح لدينا نوع آخر وجديد من السحالي أفضل وأكثر تكيفا من النوع القديم الذي بقي منه القليل والنوع الجديد هو الثعابين و تكيف هذا النوع الجديد مع البيئة كان ناجح جدا إلى درجة أن أعداد الثعابين ونسبة إنتشارها أكثر بكثير من السحالي 
وأما بقاء الحوض وعضمام الساق ****ة بداخل الثعبان مع تخلصه من الأطراف الخارجية فالسبب هو أن عوامل البيئة لا تتعامل إلا من الشكل الخارجي للجسم فالطفرة التى تحدث في الخارج يمكن التخلص منها او نشرها إذا كانت مناسبة لبقاء النوع وأما التى في داخل الجسم فلا يوجد إحتكاك مباشر بينها وبين البيئة لذلك تبقى كما هي 

ومن الملاحظ أن الإنتخاب الطبيعي لا يعمل دائما في إتجاه علوي أي في إتجاه تطوير الكائن الحي إلى أكثر تعقيدا ففي حالة السحالي فإنه يتجه بإتجاه هدمي وهو التخلص من الاطراف والأقدام وهي في الكائنات الأخرى تعتبر مميزة جيدة ولكن لأن السحلية حيوان صغير الحجم جدا وفي بعض البيئات أصبحت عراقيل بنسبة لها ,وسوى أسار الكائن الحي بإتجاه هدمي أو إتجاه بنائي فهدف الكائن الحي ليس الإرتقاء والتطور إلى كائن أرقى إنما هدفه هو البقاء على قيد الحياة وقوانين الطبيعة ليس لها هدف إنما هي آلة غير عاقلة والطفرة العشوائية هي مصادفات تحدث عشوائيا لذلك فالتطور ليس له جهة محددة لذلك نجده يسير في إتجاهات مختلفة إختلافها وتنوعها كثير بعدد إختلاف وتنوع الكائنات الحية على وجه الارض . 
وأخير: أفضل قدم للمشي في رمال اصحراء ليس قدم السحالي طبعا بل خف الجمل لأنه عريض ومسطح 
http://www.geocities.com/arabicevolution/Snakes.html
برجاء زيارة الصفحة لمشاهدة الصور التفصيلية


----------



## geegoo (27 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: في البدء .... كيف كانت تمشي الحية ؟؟؟؟*

طرحت الدراسة تساؤلا هل السبب هو التطور؟
اما نحن فنجيب من كتابنا المقدس......لا......بل هي اللعنة التي حددها الله و مذكورة في كتابه من الاف السنين
اشكرك كثيرا لجعلي ابحث هذه النقطة


----------



## geegoo (27 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: في البدء .... كيف كانت تمشي الحية ؟؟؟؟*

برجاء زيارة الصفحه لمشاهدة الصور

http://www.geocities.com/arabicevolution/Snakes.html
ثعابين أم سحالي ما هو الفرق ؟ : 


هل الثعابين هي بكل بساطة مجرد سحالي فقدت أطرافها مع مرور الزمن فالفرق كما يبدو هو أن السحالي لها أقدام صغيرة (أحيانا تستخدمها وأحيانا أخرى نجدها تزحف) بينما الثعابين ليس لها أقدام وتزحف دائما 
هناك بعض أنواع الثعابين و السحالي لا يمكن التمييز بينها إلا من قبل الخبراء خاصة تمييز السحالي شبه ضامرة القدم وذلك لتشابهما الشديد مع الثعابين وعادة أهم الفوارق التى يتم من خلالها تمييز ذلك النوع من السحالي عن الثعابين هي العين وبروز الأذن حيث ان عين السحالي لها غشاء متحرك وأذنها بارزة وهذه الصفات لا توجد في أغلب الثعابين 

الثعبان تدرجيا فقد قدميه بالكامل ولن بقي محلها إلا إمتدادين شبه ضامرين كما هو موضح في الصورة 


وجد بداخل الثعابين حوض عضمي ولكنه حوض ضامر (والحوض هو عضمة الخصر عند الحيوانات الثديية حيث تركب بها عضمة الساق ) وكلا من الحوض وعضمة الساق ****ة بداخل جسم الثعبان مع أنه لا يملك لا قدم ولا ساق !!! فإذا كان الثعبان خلق مباشرة (دون أن يتطور كما يزعم البعض) فلماذا تكدس بداخله عضام الحوض والساق ويترك في النهاية بلا قدم وساق !!! التفسير المنطقي والمعقول والذي يأيده السجل الأحفوري للثعابين هو أنه تطور من أسلافه كالسحالي التى لها أقدام ثم تدرجيا إستغنى عن الأقدام الأربعة بظهور طريقة مفيدة وعملية في المشي (بالنسبة لحجمه الصغير) وهي الزحف ولكن بقيت بقاي أسلافه بداخله ولم تضمحل بكاملها (صورة توضح بقاي الحوض وعضام الساق)  
كيف ولماذا فقدت الثعابين أقدامها وأطرافها الأربع؟ 

من خلال متابعة مختلف أنواع السحالي يمكن ملاحظة تناقص الأطراف بين نوع وآخر وقصر أطرافها الأربع تدرجيا حسب البيئة التى تعيش فيها خاصة تلك التى في الرمال والصحراء وهنا يأتي دور الإنتخاب الطبيعي ففي الرمال يصعب على السحالي بأقدامها الطويلة التحرك بسرعة وكذلك المشي على الرمال وكذلك الإختفاء و السباحة بداخل الرمل لذلك كانت الأقدام في تلك البيئة هي بمثابة عراقيل والأفضل التخلص منها للبقاء وكان قصر الأطراف ميزة جينية لصالح بقاء النوع وهنا دخل عامل الطفرة العشوائية فالطفرة التى أنتجت أقدام قصيرة كانت هي الافضل والأنجح والأكثر نسلا ثم إنتشارة وتم تدرجيا تنحية الأنواع الأخرة وتدرجيا أصبح لدينا نوع آخر وجديد من السحالي أفضل وأكثر تكيفا من النوع القديم الذي بقي منه القليل والنوع الجديد هو الثعابين و تكيف هذا النوع الجديد مع البيئة كان ناجح جدا إلى درجة أن أعداد الثعابين ونسبة إنتشارها أكثر بكثير من السحالي 
وأما بقاء الحوض وعضمام الساق ****ة بداخل الثعبان مع تخلصه من الأطراف الخارجية فالسبب هو أن عوامل البيئة لا تتعامل إلا من الشكل الخارجي للجسم فالطفرة التى تحدث في الخارج يمكن التخلص منها او نشرها إذا كانت مناسبة لبقاء النوع وأما التى في داخل الجسم فلا يوجد إحتكاك مباشر بينها وبين البيئة لذلك تبقى كما هي 

ومن الملاحظ أن الإنتخاب الطبيعي لا يعمل دائما في إتجاه علوي أي في إتجاه تطوير الكائن الحي إلى أكثر تعقيدا ففي حالة السحالي فإنه يتجه بإتجاه هدمي وهو التخلص من الاطراف والأقدام وهي في الكائنات الأخرى تعتبر مميزة جيدة ولكن لأن السحلية حيوان صغير الحجم جدا وفي بعض البيئات أصبحت عراقيل بنسبة لها ,وسوى أسار الكائن الحي بإتجاه هدمي أو إتجاه بنائي فهدف الكائن الحي ليس الإرتقاء والتطور إلى كائن أرقى إنما هدفه هو البقاء على قيد الحياة وقوانين الطبيعة ليس لها هدف إنما هي آلة غير عاقلة والطفرة العشوائية هي مصادفات تحدث عشوائيا لذلك فالتطور ليس له جهة محددة لذلك نجده يسير في إتجاهات مختلفة إختلافها وتنوعها كثير بعدد إختلاف وتنوع الكائنات الحية على وجه الارض .


----------



## geegoo (27 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: في البدء .... كيف كانت تمشي الحية ؟؟؟؟*


----------



## مقدسي (27 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: في البدء .... كيف كانت تمشي الحية ؟؟؟؟*

مشكوور للرد 

ولكن تعال نبين التالي 


أطول أنواع الحيات هي الأصلة أو الثعبان المتشبك الذي يعيش في جنوب شرقي آسيا، ويصل طوله إلى عشرة أمتار ومثله الأناكوندا في أمريكا الجنوبية التي قد يبلغ طولها بين 8 و9 أمتار . وأقصر نوع هي حية (( الخيط)) في جزر الهند الغربية التي لا يزيد طولها على 12 سم. جسم الحية الطويل يشمل الذنب الموصول في الجسم بطريقة لا نكاد نفرقها والهيكل العظمي سلسلة من قفص صدري طويل قد يبلغ عدد أضلاعه 400 ضلع 


يعني هل الحية التي يزيد طولها عن 9 امتار كان لها ارجل 

طبعا ليس هناك عقل يستحمل هذا 

يعني السؤال الذي يطرح نفسه ؟؟؟ 

هل الحية اذا كانت طويلة ولنفترض لها ارجل ستساي الافعى ذات الاطوال القصيرة ؟


سؤال ثاني كيف للحية ان تاكل تراب  ؟

انا والجميع يعرف ان الحية لها ان تدخل بالتارب لفترة طويلة وعند الضرورة تخرج منه ولا تأكل منه ؟


فقال الرب الإله للحية: -- لأنك صنعت هذا فأنت ملعونة من بين جميع البهائم وجميع وحوش الحقل. على بطنك تسلكين وترابا تأكلين طوال الأم حياتك.)


فارجوا الافادة 


تحياتي ​


----------



## اغريغوريوس (27 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: في البدء .... كيف كانت تمشي الحية ؟؟؟؟*

*يقول الكتاب المقدس في سفر التكوين الأصحاح الثالث والعدد الرابع عشر  "لأَنَّكِ فَعَلْتِ هذَا، مَلْعُونَةٌ أَنْتِ مِنْ جَمِيعِ الْبَهَائِمِ وَمِنْ جَمِيعِ وُحُوشِ الْبَرِّيَّةِ. عَلَى بَطْنِكِ تَسْعَيْنَ وَتُرَابًا تَأْكُلِينَ كُلَّ أَيَّامِ حَيَاتِكِ" وهذه العبارة تثير عدة تساؤلات 

والتساؤل الأساسي عن مدة صحة هذه العبارة ... فهذا الوضع يمثل عقاب الله للحية ... فهل تأكل الحية التراب؟ ... أم أن هذه أسطورة من صنع صناع الكتاب المقدس كما يدعي نقاد الكتاب المقدس؟! 




الحقيقة العلمية تؤكد أن الحية لا تأكل التراب فما هذا التناقض الكتابي؟! ... سؤال يطرح ويستحق أن يناقش  

***

أولا:  يجب أن نعرف أن هذا التعبير هو أسلوب بلاغي ... وهو ليس غريباً عن لغة الكتاب   المقدس ... فيقول الكتاب في سفر ميخا7: 17 " يَلْحَسُونَ التُّرَابَ كَالْحَيَّةِ، كَزَوَاحِفِ الأَرْضِ. يَخْرُجُونَ بِالرِّعْدَةِ مِنْ حُصُونِهِمْ، يَأْتُونَ بِالرُّعْبِ إِلَى الرَّبِّ إِلهِنَا وَيَخَافُونَ مِنْكَ"  وهذا التعبير يوضح أستخدام لغة البلاغة التي تعبر عن الأزلال.

ثانيا:



 وبرغم أن الحية لا تأكل تراب الأرض كغذاء لها إلا أنها تأكل طعامها من التراب، فالحيات تزحف على الأرض وطعامها هو ما يسقط على الأرض، في التراب، وليس طعامها فقط بل كل حياتها زحف في التراب، فهي دائماً محاطة بالتراب والقذارة. والكلمة العبرية التي تعبر عن الحية هي " נחשׁ - nâchâsh " من الفعل العبري الذي يعني " يهمس "يطلق أصوات شبيهة بالحية (الفحيح) " ولها معاني دلالية مثل الهمس السحري، وهذا الهمس الذي للحية يوضح معنى التراب هنا، أي كل أيامك تهمسين همس قذر ... وهذا تعبير واضح عن عمل الشيطان الذي مارسه مع حواء من خلال الحية ... وهنا يكون المقصود بهذه الوصف الشيطان ... ومن هنا نفهم أن الوضع يعبر عن وصف ما سوف يحدث في المستقبل من محاولات الشيطان أن يهمس في آذان البشر الهمس القذر الذي من خلاله يحاول أن يبعدنا عن الله ... 

وهذا فكر طبيعي لأنه أيضا وضع توصيف للحياة التي سيعيشها آدم بعد الخطيئة وحواء بعد الخطيئة ... وبالتالي من المنطقي أن يضع توصيف للحية بعد الخطيئة ... ذلك التوصيف الذي شمل الشيطان ايضا ... الذي سيعيش حياة الانسان محاولا أن يهمس في أذنه الهمس القذر الذي من خلاله يبعده عن محبة الله!!!

ثالثاً

لا يزال السؤال كما هو: ما هي علاقة الحية بالتراب؟ ويجيبنا العلم بشكل واضح ويقول: أنه يوجد عضو في سقف فم الحية يسمى (Jacobson's Organ - جاكوبسنس أورجان) أي عضو جاكوب، وهذا العضو يساعد الحيات على الشم بالإضافة للأنف، وينقض بلسان متشعب ويعض ما يقدم إليه بالأسنان ويلتقطه في نقاط التشعب في الأعضاء الحسية داخل فم الحيات، وهنا تشم التراب مرة بهذه الطريقة، ثم تنظف اللسان وتكرر العملية في الحال. ومن ثم فالحية تشم التراب وتأكله. 



ملاحظة هامة 

المراجع الاسلامية ذكرت نفس الشئ و نقلت نفس الرواية من الكتاب المقدس و لكن للأسف لم يقرأوها , لنقرأ التالي :


من سورة البقرة و الآية 36

)فَأَزَلَّهُمَا الشَّيْطَانُ عَنْهَا فَأَخْرَجَهُمَا مِمَّا كَانَا فِيهِ وَقُلْنَا اهْبِطُوا بَعْضُكُمْ لِبَعْضٍ عَدُوٌّ وَلَكُمْ فِي الْأَرْضِ مُسْتَقَرٌّ وَمَتَاعٌ إِلَى حِينٍ) (البقرة:36 (

نجد التالي في تفسير الطبري  


http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/DispTafsser.asp?l=arb&taf=TABARY&nType=1&nSora=2&nAya=36

عَنْ وَهْب بْن مُنَبَّه فِي ذَلِكَ مَا حَدَّثَنَا بِهِ الْحَسَن بْن يَحْيَى , قَالَ : أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْد الرَّزَّاق , قَالَ : أَخْبَرَنَا عُمَر بْن عَبْد الرَّحْمَن بْن مهرب , قَالَ : سَمِعْت وَهْب بْن مُنَبَّه يَقُول : لَمَّا أَسْكَنَ اللَّه آدَم وَذُرِّيَّته , أَوْ زَوْجَته , الشَّكّ مِنْ أَبِي جَعْفَر , وَهُوَ فِي أَصْلِ كِتَابه : وَذُرِّيَّته - وَنَهَاهُ عَنْ الشَّجَرَة , وَكَانَتْ الْمَلَائِكَة لِخُلْدِهِمْ , وَهِيَ الثَّمَرَة الَّتِي نَهَى اللَّه آدَم عَنْهَا وَزَوْجَته . فَلَمَّا أَرَادَ إبْلِيس أَنْ يَسْتَزِلّهُمَا دَخَلَ فِي جَوْف الْحَيَّة , وَكَانَتْ لِلْحَيَّةِ أَرْبَع قَوَائِم كَأَنَّهَا بُخْتِيَّة مِنْ أَحَسَن دَابَّة خَلَقَهَا اللَّه . فَلَمَّا دَخَلَتْ الْحَيَّة الْجَنَّة , خَرَجَ مِنْ جَوْفهَا إبْلِيس , فَأَخَذَ مِنْ الشَّجَرَة الَّتِي نَهَى اللَّه عَنْهَا آدَم وَزَوْجَته , فَجَاءَ بِهَا إلَى حَوَّاء , فَقَالَ : اُنْظُرِي إلَى هَذِهِ الشَّجَرَة , مَا أَطْيَب رِيحهَا , وَأَطْيَب طَعْمهَا , وَأَحْسَن لَوْنهَا ! فَأَخَذَتْ حَوَّاء فَأَكَلَتْ مِنْهَا , ثُمَّ ذَهَبَتْ بِهَا إلَى آدَم , فَقَالَتْ : اُنْظُرْ إلَى هَذِهِ الشَّجَرَة , مَا أَطْيَب رِيحهَا , وَأَطْيَب طَعْمهَا , وَأَحْسَن لَوْنهَا ! فَأَكَلَ مِنْهَا آدَم , فَبَدَتْ لَهُمَا سَوْآتهمَا , فَدَخَلَ آدَم فِي جَوْف الشَّجَرَة , فَنَادَاهُ رَبّه : يَا آدَم أَيْنَ أَنْتَ ؟ قَالَ : أَنَا هُنَا يَا رَبّ , قَالَ : أَلَا تَخْرُج ؟ قَالَ : أَسْتَحْيِي مِنْك يَا رَبّ , قَالَ : مَلْعُونَة الْأَرْض الَّتِي خُلِقْت مِنْهَا لَعْنَة يَتَحَوَّل ثَمَرهَا شَوْكًا . قَالَ : وَلَمْ يَكُنْ فِي الْجَنَّة وَلَا فِي الْأَرْض شَجَرَة كَانَ أَفَضْل مِنْ الطَّلْع وَالسِّدْر ; ثُمَّ قَالَ : يَا حَوَّاء أَنْتِ الَّتِي غَرَرْت عَبْدِي , فَإِنَّك لَا تَحْمِلِينَ حَمْلًا إلَّا حَمَلْتِيهِ كَرْهًا , فَإِذَا أَرَدْت أَنْ تَضَعِي مَا فِي بَطْنك أَشْرَفْت عَلَى الْمَوْت مِرَارًا . وَقَالَ لِلْحَيَّةِ : أَنْتِ الَّتِي دَخَلَ الْمَلْعُون فِي جَوْفك حَتَّى غَرَّ عَبْدِي , مَلْعُونَة أَنْتِ لَعْنَة تَتَحَوَّل قَوَائِمك فِي بَطْنك , وَلَا يَكُنْ لَك رِزْق إلَّا التُّرَاب , أَنْتِ عَدُوَّة بَنِي آدَم وَهُمْ أَعْدَاؤُك حَيْثُ لَقِيت أَحَدًا مِنْهُمْ أَخَذْت بِعَقِبِهِ , وَحَيْثُ لَقِيَك شَدَخَ رَأْسك . قَالَ عُمَر : قِيلَ لِوَهْبٍ : وَمَا كَانَتْ الْمَلَائِكَة تَأْكُل ؟ قَالَ : يَفْعَل اللَّه مَا يَشَاء





 Gn:3:14: 14. فقال الرب الاله للحيّة لأنك فعلت هذا ملعونة انت من جميع البهائم ومن جميع وحوش البرية.على بطنك تسعين وترابا تأكلين كل ايام حياتك. (SVD)
فهل الحيه تاكل التراب في الوقت الحالي؟؟؟؟

وهل قال الكتاب أن كل الحيات تأكل التراب كل الزمان؟ إنت إفترضت أن هذا الكلام موجه لجنس الحيات جميعها وهذا ما لم يقله الكتاب، وأفترضت أن هذا الأمر مستمر للأبد
وهذا ما لم يقله الكتاب. هذا لو أخذنا الآيات بالمعنى الذي أردته أنت. لكن في الكتاب المقدس كلمة تأكلين التراب أن الشيطان سيذل. وهذا يفهم من استخدام الكتاب لكلمة التراب نفسها مثلا " رفعتك من التراب وجعلتك رئيسا على شعبي" (1مل 16:2)، "لذلك أرفض وأندك في التراب والرماد" (أي 42:6)، "وأمامه تجثوا البرية وأعدائه يلحسون التراب" (مز 72:9)، " مز 113 :7 المقيم المسكين من التراب.الرافع البائس من المزبلة" "اش 26 :19 تحيا امواتك تقوم الجثث.استيقظوا ترنموا يا سكان التراب.لان طلك طل اعشاب والارض تسقط الاخيلة" "اش 52: 2 انتفضي من التراب قومي اجلسي يا اورشليم انحلي من ربط عنقك ايها المسبية ابنة صهيون." "مي 7 :17 يلحسون التراب كالحية.كزواحف الارض يخرجون بالرعدة من حصونهم يأتون بالرعب الى الرب الهنا ويخافون منك". 

الملاحظة المهمة هي أنك عندما تقرأ أي نص سواء كان الكتاب المقدس أو غيره يجب عليك أن تتعامل مع النص كما هو وليس كما تتخيل. فلو كنت تقرأ قصيدة شعر لا يمكنك التعامل معها كصحيفة إخبارية والعكس صحيح. فعليك أولا أن تحدد نوع النص الذي تتعامل معه قبل محاولة فهمه. الكتاب المقدس يحتوي على عدة أساليب للكتابة، سواء الشعر، التأريخ، القصة، المثل، الرمز،... فيجب تحديد طبيعة النص أولاً وعندما تأتي إلى نص "شعر" كالذي أقتبسته وتتعامل معه على أنه نص حرفي فمن المستحيل أن تصل إلى معناه. 




يتبع للرد*​


----------



## اغريغوريوس (27 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: في البدء .... كيف كانت تمشي الحية ؟؟؟؟*

*الرد الاسلامي 


قَالَ اهْبِطُوا بَعْضُكُمْ لِبَعْضٍ عَدُوٌّ
(الاعراف 7) 

http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/Di...Sora=7&nAya=24


عَنْ السُّدِّيّ : { اهْبِطُوا بَعْضكُمْ لِبَعْضٍ عَدُوّ } قَالَ : فَلَعَنَ الْحَيَّة , وَقَطَعَ قَوَائِمهَا , وَتَرَكَهَا تَمْشِي عَلَى بَطْنهَا , وَجَعَلَ رِزْقهَا مِنْ التُّرَاب , وَأُهْبِطُوا إِلَى الْأَرْض , آدَم وَحَوَّاء وَإِبْلِيس وَالْحَيَّة.

وكنا قمنا بالرد بالرد المسيحي 

المعنى الحرفي 

من المنطقي ان تكون الحية وهي حيوان زاحف على الارض يأكل بفمه فهو يأكل الفريسها ومعها التراب ..


والمعنى الروحي

( ينظر الامم ويخجلون من كل بطشهم.يضعون ايديهم على افواههم وتصمّ آذانهم. 17 يلحسون التراب كالحية.كزواحف الارض يخرجون بالرعدة من حصونهم يأتون بالرعب الى الرب الهنا ويخافون منك)
(ميخا 7: 16 - 17)


19 فابتهج باورشليم وافرح بشعبي ولا يسمع بعد فيها صوت بكاء ولا صوت صراخ.
20 لا يكون بعد هناك طفل ايام ولا شيخ لم يكمل ايامه.لان الصبي يموت ابن مئة سنة والخاطئ يلعن ابن مئة سنة.
21 ويبنون بيوتا ويسكنون فيها ويغرسون كروما ويأكلون اثمارها.
22 لا يبنون وآخر يسكن ولا يغرسون وآخر يأكل.لانه كايام شجرة ايام شعبي ويستعمل مختاري عمل ايديهم.
23 لا يتعبون باطلا ولا يلدون للرعب لانهم نسل مباركي الرب وذريتهم معهم.
24 ويكون اني قبلما يدعون انا اجيب وفيما هم يتكلمون بعد انا اسمع.
25 الذئب والحمل يرعيان معا والاسد يأكل التبن كالبقر.اما الحية فالتراب طعامها.لا يؤذون ولا يهلكون في كل جبل قدسي قال الرب

(اشعياء 65: 18)​*​


----------



## enass (27 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: في البدء .... كيف كانت تمشي الحية ؟؟؟؟*

الرب يباركك

اغريغوريوس 

الجواب فادني شخصيا

بتمنى من السائل ان يقرا بهدوء كل الجواب

ولا يجادل فقط للمجادلة


----------



## الحوت (27 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: في البدء .... كيف كانت تمشي الحية ؟؟؟؟*

*قصة أغواء آدم و حواء قصة رمزية و العديد من المفسرين اكدوا ذلك و الكتاب المقدس أوضح بصراحة أن الحية لم تكن ألا رمزا لأبليس و هذا ليس تلفيقا من المسيحيين كما يظن البعض للمداراة على أخطاء الكتاب لمقدس العلمية كما يظنون بل كما اوضح العهد الجديد ..


وَلَكِنَّنِي أَخَافُ أَنَّهُ كَمَا خَدَعَتِ الْحَيَّةُ حَوَّاءَ بِمَكْرِهَا، هَكَذَا تُفْسَدُ أَذْهَانُكُمْ عَنِ الْبَسَاطَةِ الَّتِي فِي الْمَسِيحِ (كورنثوس الثانية 11 : 3)​

ثم جاء التوضيح جليا بسفر الرؤيا الذي يستخدم اللغة الرمزية في الآتي :


وَحَارَبَ التِّنِّينُ وَمَلاَئِكَتُهُ 8وَلَمْ يَقْوُوا، فَلَمْ يُوجَدْ مَكَانُهُمْ بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ فِي السَّمَاءِ. 9فَطُرِحَ التِّنِّينُ الْعَظِيمُ، الْحَيَّةُ الْقَدِيمَةُ الْمَدْعُوُّ إِبْلِيسَ وَالشَّيْطَانَ، الَّذِي يُضِلُّ الْعَالَمَ كُلَّهُ - طُرِحَ إِلَى الأَرْضِ، وَطُرِحَتْ مَعَهُ مَلاَئِكَتُهُ (رؤيا 12 : 7)​

طبعا النص جاء ليفسر الكلام المذكور بسفر التكوين و كلاهما جاء رمزا لأبليس .


الكتاب المقدس يا اخوه يفسر بالطريقة الرمزية وليس الحرفيه ..

ولكن المسلم الذي لا يفقه شي لا في دينه ولا في دين غيره والذي لا يعرف سوى الحرفيات والكتب الدينية التي قام بتاليفها البشر من خلال عقلهم المحدود فهو يظن ان الكتاب المقدس كتاب بشري من تاليف البشر يفسره كما هو مدون حرفيا ..

ثم ياتي ويقول لنا كتابكم ملئ بالحرافات :new6:


تأكلين من التراب معناها فناء عمله و ان غذاء الشيطان و عمله
أرضي زائل و ليس سماوي خالد .

و السعي على البطن معناها أن سعيه الى زوال و تعبه الى فناء كما أوضح الكتاب المقدس في التالي :


فَارْجِعُوا كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ عَنْ طَرِيقِهِ الرَّدِيءِ وَأَصْلِحُوا طُرُقَكُمْ وَأَعْمَالَكُمْ. 12فَقَالُوا: بَاطِلٌ! لأَنَّنَا نَسْعَى وَرَاءَ أَفْكَارِنَا وَكُلُّ وَاحِدٍ يَعْمَلُ حَسَبَ عِنَادِ قَلْبِهِ الرَّدِيءِ (أرميا 18)​

لهذا قال الله لآدم أنت من التراب و الى التراب تعود أي تصبح زائلا مصيرك الموت و هنا التراب يرمز للفناء .

هكذا ببساطة .

ولكن الشي الذي يجهله المسلم الذي لا يفقه شي في دينة ان هذه القصة ذكرتها كتبه نقلا عن الكتاب المقدس ..

ولا اعرف لماذا المسلم على الدوام يكيل بمكيالين ..!!!

راجع تفسير هذه الايه يا محمدي قبل ان تاتي لتنقض كتب غيرك :heat:


فَأَزَلَّهُمَا الشَّيْطَانُ عَنْهَا فَأَخْرَجَهُمَا مِمَّا كَانَا فِيهِ وَقُلْنَا اهْبِطُوا بَعْضُكُمْ لِبَعْضٍ عَدُوٌّ وَلَكُمْ فِي الْأَرْضِ مُسْتَقَرٌّ وَمَتَاعٌ إِلَى حِينٍ  (البقرة:36 )​

وهذا رابط التفسير لابن جرير الطبري لعلك لا تعرف اين موجود تفسير قرانك :w00t:

http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/DispTafsser.asp?l=arb&taf=TABARY&nType=1&nSora=2&nAya=36


دعونا ناخذ لقطة من التفسير مع اني لا يجوز التطرق للاسلاميات هنا ..


وَقَالَ لِلْحَيَّةِ : أَنْتِ الَّتِي دَخَلَ الْمَلْعُون فِي جَوْفك حَتَّى غَرَّ عَبْدِي , مَلْعُونَة أَنْتِ لَعْنَة تَتَحَوَّل قَوَائِمك فِي بَطْنك , وَلَا يَكُنْ لَك رِزْق إلَّا التُّرَاب , أَنْتِ عَدُوَّة بَنِي آدَم وَهُمْ أَعْدَاؤُك حَيْثُ لَقِيت أَحَدًا مِنْهُمْ أَخَذْت بِعَقِبِهِ , وَحَيْثُ لَقِيَك شَدَخَ رَأْسك​

*


----------



## enass (27 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: في البدء .... كيف كانت تمشي الحية ؟؟؟؟*

*الرب يباركك اخي الحوت

على الاضافة*


----------



## مقدسي (27 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: في البدء .... كيف كانت تمشي الحية ؟؟؟؟*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 



> ... أم أن هذه أسطورة من صنع صناع الكتاب المقدس



من تقصد بهذه العبارة 



> : يجب أن نعرف أن هذا التعبير هو أسلوب بلاغي ... وهو ليس غريباً عن لغة الكتاب المقدس



لماذا اراد ان يكون هناك بلاغة بالامر فيعني لو قال انكي ملعونة وحسب 




> وبرغم أن الحية لا تأكل تراب الأرض كغذاء لها إلا أنها تأكل طعامها من التراب،



هل تناقص كلام ربك اذ جعلها تأكل تراب طوال حياتها 




> ... وهذا تعبير واضح عن عمل الشيطان الذي مارسه مع حواء من خلال الحية ... وهنا يكون المقصود بهذه الوصف الشيطان



حسنا تبين هنا بان الشيطان تمثل بصورة الحية وقام ربك بلعنها فيعني ربك لعن الحية ولن ييلعن الشيطان
اذ لم يتاثر الشيطان لان الحية هي التي التعنت وهي التي اصبحت تحزف ع بطنها وتاكل تراب وليس الشطان 
يعني لو قام الشيطان بتغير صورته لصورة اخرى هل كان لعتها ربك 


ولكن مع شكري للاعضاء واجاباتهم لم تجيبوا على سؤالي الاساسي 

كيف كانت الحية تمشي قبل ان يلعنها ربكم ؟  


تحياتي​


----------



## الحوت (27 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: في البدء .... كيف كانت تمشي الحية ؟؟؟؟*



مقدسي قال:


> ولكن مع شكري للاعضاء واجاباتهم لم تجيبوا على سؤالي الاساسي
> 
> كيف كانت الحية تمشي قبل ان يلعنها ربكم ؟
> 
> ...


*
للاسف فانت لم تقرا الردود جيدا لتقول لم نجيب على سؤالك ..!!!

حبيبي قلنا لك قصة الحية هي قصة رمزية للشيطان ..!!!!

ارجع واقرأ مداخلتي رقم 10 الظاهر انك لم تراها :smile02*


----------



## مقدسي (27 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: في البدء .... كيف كانت تمشي الحية ؟؟؟؟*

طيب يا حوت يا انت قولي بالعقل ازاي كانت تمشي قبل ان يلعنها ربك 

بعدين عااااد انا مليت على فكرة ​


----------



## الحوت (27 أبريل 2008)

مقدسي قال:


> طيب يا حوت يا انت قولي بالعقل ازاي كانت تمشي قبل ان يلعنها ربك
> 
> بعدين عااااد انا مليت على فكرة ​


*لا اعرف لماذا يتفشى الافلاس الاسلامي عندهم لهذا الحد ..

تقوله ثور يقولك احلبوه ..

بنقوله قصة الحيه رمزية ..
يقولك كيف كانت تمشي قبل ما يلعنها ربك :a82:

كانت تمشي على لسانها :new6:
*


----------



## My Rock (27 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: في البدء .... كيف كانت تمشي الحية ؟؟؟؟*



مقدسي قال:


> طيب يا حوت يا انت قولي بالعقل ازاي كانت تمشي قبل ان يلعنها ربك ​
> 
> 
> بعدين عااااد انا مليت على فكرة ​


 
يا عزيزي المسلم, استخدم عقلك ولو لدقائق
قلنا و ردينا ان المعنى رمزي و يعني لعنة الشيطان و طرحه هو و من يتبعه
بعد هذا الرد تأتي و تسأل كيف كانت تمشي؟
حرام عليك يا رجل, استخدم نعمة البصر و اقرأ ما كتبناه

فما اقتبسته من تفسير انطونيوس فكري لم تكمله يا مدلس

هناك إحتمال بأن الحية كان لها قبل اللعنة أرجل تمشي عليها وترفع نفسها عن الأرض ولكن المهم أن الآن الحية تسعي علي بطنها وتلحس التراب أو هي تحصل علي طعامها ملوثاً به. هكذا كل إنسان يقبل أن يكون أداة للعدو الشرير يصير كالحية، يسعي علي بطنه محباً للأرضيات، ليس له أقدام ترفعه عن التراب، ولا أجنحة تنطلق به فوق الزمنيات والأرضيات الفانية. يصير محباً أن يملاً بطنه بالتراب. وإذ يملأ نفسه بالتراب يصير هو نفسه تراباً أي ماكلاً للحية. ياليت لنا أجنحة الروح القدس نرتفع بها عن الأرضيات للسماء.
والشيطان بعد ان كان جميلاً قبل سقوطه صار كريهاً. وأكل التراب رمز للدناءة.

و نقول ان الاحتمالية التي يذكر القمص تشمل ان الحية كان لها اربع ارجع و عوقبت و هذا ما نراه ان الكثير من الزواحف ما زالت تملك الاربع ارجل

هل بعد هذا كله سترجع و تكرر سؤالك يا عزيزي؟


----------



## Fadie (29 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: في البدء .... كيف كانت تمشي الحية ؟؟؟؟*

الإعجاز العلمى فى العهد القديم

هل كان للحية أرجل؟

http://fatherbassit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1429


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (2 مايو 2008)

*رد على: في البدء .... كيف كانت تمشي الحية ؟؟؟؟*

+++ أشكر الإخوة الأحباء على هذه الردود العظيمة ، الناتجة عن بحث وجهد وأمانة فائقة ، وليست على نظام اللى تكسب به ، أو اللى تكذب به ، إلعب به .
++++ الرب يعوضكم عن تعب محبتكم ، وعن مجهودكم ومثابرتكم ، وعن أمانتكم المشرِّفة .

+++ وعن الثعابين ، فالحقيقة أننى كنت قد قرأت --- منذ أكثر من أربعين سنة ، وفى مجلة ثقافية غير دينية  -- عن وجود علامات تدل على وجود أقدام مضمحلة فى الثعابين . + ولكنى لم أتخيل أبداً ، أنه يمكن -- الآن -- الوصول لتلك المعلومات ، وبهذا التحديد الرائع . ++ فألف شكر لأخونا الحبيب / geegoo  ، على هذا العمل الرائع ، الذى كان -- لى -- بمثابة مفاجأة سارة ، بإستعادة معلومات ، بعدما مرَّ عليها كل ذلك الزمن ، الرب يعوضك بكل خير .


----------



## My Rock (3 مايو 2008)

*رد: رد على: في البدء .... كيف كانت تمشي الحية ؟؟؟؟*



mena121212 قال:


> فعلا أنت لغيتم عقولكم واخذتم كل شئ بالرمز اخذتم الصلب بالرمز واعتبرتموه للفداء واخذتم الحية بالرمز واعتبرتم انها تأكل التراب بلاغة واستعارة في التعبير واعتبرتم ان يسوع الرب بالرمز ايضا واستعارة في التعبير
> 
> أنا آكل التليفزيون
> هذا ليس حقيقة انما رمز فأنا اقصد اني آكل البرامج التي يعرضها
> ...


 
مهلا يا صديقي المسلم
الصلب ليس رمز و ليس اشارة, الصلب حقيقة
الكتاب المقدس يملك الكثير من الرموز و الاشارات في كلامه اضافة الى الكثير من البوات التي تحققت و ستحقق, فما العيب في الرمز و الاشارة؟

اكل النمل هذه وضيفته و ليس عقابا من الله و لم يرد انه عوقب اصلا في الكتاب المقدس!

على مهلك في تجميع افكارك و طرح كتابتة بناتها


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (4 مايو 2008)

*رد على: في البدء .... كيف كانت تمشي الحية ؟؟؟؟*

الأخ الفاضل / mena121212 
+++ لماذا كل هذا الإضطراب والعصبية والهيجان الفكرى  ؟؟؟
+++ لقد كان سؤالكم يدعى بأن الكتاب المقدس كاذب ، لأنه يدعى بأن الحية كانت تسير على أقدام .
+++ والآن ، بعدما تأكد صدق الكتاب المقدس ، على الأقل بخصوص هذه النقطة التى أثارها سؤالكم ، فلماذا تلغى عقلك أنت ، ولماذا تضطرب أفكارك أنت ، وتندفع فى هيجان وعصبية ، لتدفع بأفكارك بعيداً عن إجابة سؤالكم ، إلى أشياء أخرى ؟؟
++++ وأنت رأيت بنفسك ، كيف تعامل الإخوة بكل هدوء مع سؤالكم ، وبحثوا بكل أمانة وإجتهاد ، حتى توصلوا لإجابات أمينة صادقة ، فليس فينا كاذب .
+++ فبالمثل ، أرجو أن تتمالك أعصابك ، وتعيد التفكير فى السؤال وما كان ، ثم فى الإجابة وما تعنيه ، وألاَّ تلغى عقلك .


----------



## David Paul (8 مايو 2008)

*رد على: في البدء .... كيف كانت تمشي الحية ؟؟؟؟*

Some Creatures on Earth never ever learn but only by repetitive teaching.!,so be patient brothers Christians with those roaming intruders since they might blow up themselves


----------



## geegoo (17 مايو 2008)

*رد على: في البدء .... كيف كانت تمشي الحية ؟؟؟؟*

منذ قليل علق احد الضيوف علي" ثعبان البحر" و ما موقفه من لعنة الكتاب للحية..و اود ان اشكره لاني بفضله تعلمت شيئا جديدا...
قامت منظمة" الفاو"..بعمل قاموس شامل لكل المصطلحات الداخلة في نطاق عملها..اللغة الوحيدة التي تسمي هذا الحيوان بهذا الاسم هي اللغة العربية!!!!
اما كل اللغات المذكورة في هذا القاموس الدولي فتسميه "كونجر"
راجع الرابط:http://www.fao.org/aims/ag_intro.htm?termid=1809
اما المفاجأة الاقوي ان الكونجر هو نوع من انواع الاسماك
راجع الرابط:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Conger_eel
و اول سطر في الرابط يقول:
الكونجر هو مصطلح عامي يستخدم لوصف مجموعة سلالات من الاسماك
ارجو للاخ ان يستطيع اخراج ثعابين البحر من رأسه قبل فوات الاوان....


----------



## ilyas (17 مايو 2008)

*رد على: في البدء .... كيف كانت تمشي الحية ؟؟؟؟*

يا اخي انت تقول ان الحية رمزية و القس عبد البسيط يقول في موقعه انها حية فعلا وكانت تمشي على قدمين وبلعنة الله اصبحت على بطنها ولكن السؤال هل باللعنة اصبحت تاكل تراب وهل هناك حيات تاكل التراب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## geegoo (17 مايو 2008)

*رد على: في البدء .... كيف كانت تمشي الحية ؟؟؟؟*

ا/الياس
الثعابين تطارد فرائسها عن طريق اقتفاء اثرها..و يوجد بمؤخرة الفم عضو خاص لذلك هو عضو جاكوبسن _ نسبة الي مكتشفه _ و هذا العضو يميز البقايا العضوية للفرائس باذابتها و تحليلها و اللسان هو من ينقل هذه البقايا اما المتعلقة بالهواء او المختلطة بالتراب او الرمال...فعلميا يمكنك القول ان الثعابين تأكل التراب لانه وسيلتها للوصول لفرائسها...
كل هذا في حالة الاصرار علي التفسير الحرفي للاية.....


----------



## geegoo (20 مايو 2008)

*رد على: في البدء .... كيف كانت تمشي الحية ؟؟؟؟*

من نفس المصدر اللي الباشمهندس ذكره....
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Snake
* Smell*

Snakes use smell to track their prey. It smells by using its forked tongue to collect airborne particles then passing them to the _Jacobson's organ_ or the _Vomeronasal organ_ in the mouth for examination.[27] The fork in the tongue gives the snake a sort of directional sense of smell and taste simultaneously.[27] The snake keeps its tongue constantly in motion, sampling particles from the air, ground, and water analyzing the chemicals found and determining the presence 
of prey or predators in its local environment.[27
حاسة الشم
الثعابين تستخدم حاسة الشم لتعقب فرائسها.انها تشم عن طريق استخدام لسانها المشقوق لجمع الجزيئات الموجودة بالهواء و تمريرها لعضو جاكوبسن في الفم للفحص.الشق في لسان الثعبان يعطي احساسا بالاتجاه و الطعم في نفس الوقت.الثعبان يبقي لسانه في حالة حركة مستمرة ليجمع عينات من الهواء و الارض و الماء محللا الكيماويات المعثور عليها و محددا اماكن تواجد الفرائس او المهاجمين في بيئته
يا تري في فرق عن المشاركة السابقة لي؟
و ارجع و اقول للي عايز يفهم...
كل ده في حالة التفسير الحرفي.......


----------

